

Y Combinator Challenge #9 - Photo/video sharing services - brlewis
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/07/31/y-combinator-challenge-9-photovideo-sharing-services/

======
iamdave
Okay, I'm seeing all these posts here, is this guy actually creating anything
or is he just talking about what he would do about these startups?

~~~
kleneway
Hi Dave - There are actually two sides to this project. A Startup A Day is a
brainstorming excercise where myself and occasionally others throw out ideas
that we think might be interesting. As you might expect from any brainstorming
excercise, most of the ideas typically have some major flaws and probably
aren't worth investing the time needed to do a prototype or beta (especially
when you have a fairly demanding full-time job).

However, a few months ago we kicked off a new site called "A Startup A Week",
which is a video series where we brought together small teams and gave them
one week to build a prototype. At the end of the week, the teams would then
present their ideas to a panel of judges (including angel investors). We're
still playing with the format, but the ultimate idea is that the best ideas
generated from the Startup A Day site would then feed into the Startup A Week
show. Full disclosure - while the Startup A Day site is my own personal site,
the Startup A Week show is sponsored by Microsoft (where I work) and features
sites built primarily (but not exclusively) with MS web technologies.

~~~
iamdave
Thank you very much for clarifying that :) And I Think your "Startup A Week"
idea is great.

------
pchristensen
Wow, that actually sounds really good. Scrapbooking is big business and this
could really generate some cash.

------
sanj
Convert Blogs to books!

all those baby blogs are crying out for it!

------
radley
FWIW it's in our model...

